
The British Airways Breach: How Magecart Claimed 380,000 Victims - octosphere
https://www.riskiq.com/blog/labs/magecart-british-airways-breach/
======
hbcondo714
Same post from 2 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17966210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17966210)

